
xkcd #2166: the Modern Tech Stack - segfaultbuserr
https://xkcd.com/2166/
======
segfaultbuserr
Mouseover text: _Gotta feel kind of bad for nation-state hackers who spend
years implanting and cultivating some hardware exploit, only to discover the
entire target database is already exposed to anyone with a web browser._

------
noobermin
A good addition to 1200[0] and how we in tech seemingly focus on the wrong
things.

[0] [https://xkcd.com/1200/](https://xkcd.com/1200/)

~~~
segfaultbuserr
Which is why we should support Qubes OS [0] and similar projects that utilize
a per-app isolation approach.

[0] [https://www.qubes-os.org/](https://www.qubes-os.org/)

